# Gaming Pc für Ark &amp; co.



## Namta (4. Februar 2016)

*Gaming Pc für Ark & co.*

Hallo Allerseits!

Nach langem überlegen haben ich beschlossen mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen und möchte ihn auch selbst zusammenbauen.
Ich möchte mit dem PC eigentlich nur Spielen und keine Videos schneiden etc. Aktuelle Spiele die ich gerne zocken würde, wären zum Beispiel: Ark, the Witcher 3, the Forest, Warhammer Vermintide.

Das sollen meine Komponenten sein:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22145ab2b51964580a559dcf9e3a3371fda567e536fbd

Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:

1. Habe ich bei meiner Zusammenstellung irgendetwas vergessen (zusätliches Kabel oder so)?
2. Welches Windows würdet ihr mir empfehlen? (Ich habe zuhause noch Windows 7 32Bit)
3. Wie lange werd ich die Grafikkarte für die neuesten Spiele nützen können? (mir reichen auch mittlere Grafikeinstellungen)
4. Habt ihr noch verbesserungs Vorschläge?

Ich würde mich über Antworten freuen!


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2016)

Ich würde die 64Bit-Version installieren, wenn es um Windows geht.

Ansonsten passt alles super. Beim Mainboard sind normalerweise 2 Sata-Kabel dabeu, d.h. wenn du SSD, HDD und dann noch eine Festplatte hast, brauchst du noch eines dazu.

Wie lange die Graka reichen wird, kann dir niemand sagen, aber wenn du nennenswert mehr Leistung willst, musst du eine GTX 980 Ti nehmen, die 700€ kostet. Und das lohnt sich nicht. Die R9 390 reicht noch eine ganze Weile aus, also keine Sorge, das ist immer noch eine "Oberklasse"-Karte


----------



## Namta (5. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort! 

Wenn ich ein Laufwerk einbauen würde, würde ich auch noch ein Sata-Kabel brauchen oder?
Gibt es noch eine Windows empfehlung? Ich würde gern bei Windows 7 bleiben.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2016)

Namta schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
> 
> Wenn ich ein Laufwerk einbauen würde, würde ich auch noch ein Sata-Kabel brauchen oder?
> Gibt es noch eine Windows empfehlung? Ich würde gern bei Windows 7 bleiben.


 kannst du machen, aber irgendwann "musst" du wohl auf 10 gehen. 10 ist aber gut, da gibt es an sich zur "Ablehnung" einzig den Grund, dass vlt manche sehr alten Games nicht laufen.

Wegen des SATA-Kabels: jo, beim Board sind zwei dabei, dann brauchst du halt noch ein drittes.


----------

